# What was your TSH level when diagnosed?



## mrswh (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all the great help so far. I should be getting some blood work done next week to find out more about whether I should start T4 replacement - so far all I know is I feel awful and my TSH is 3.48. (And has increased steadily over the past 5 years - 1.63, 2.01, 2.5, now 3.48.)

In any event, I am just curious whether treating at this low level is common, and if so, how people have reacted to the hormone replacement, and at what dose. (I guess what I am getting at is, is there any way with such a small window of where I want my TSH to be, to get the right dosage that won't push me over into hyperthyroid?)

I know it's not scientific and everyone reacts differently, so I can only really draw very loose conclusions . . . but I'm just curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Everyone is different. When I was diagnosed my TSH was just over 10. Presently I am busy, very physically active, normal weight and feel well right now with a TSH of around 5.

Anecdotally, I see more people on these boards who are seeking treatment at lower and lower TSH levels, yes. This does not mean problems are being over diagnosed or treatment is unnecessary. People are also more aware, ask doctors more questions, and demand more treatment than they used to.

If you feel unwell at your TSH level and if you have a doctor that is willing to prescribe a low dose you are not likely to become hyperthyroid, but are likely to have an improvement in your symptoms. The ACCE has been recommending an upper limit of 3.0 in TSH. If you have antibodies also, you would be a good candidate to benefit from a low dose of replacement therapy.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

6.84 Oct 2010
8.44 Nov 2010 + positive for antibodies, diagnosed Hashi and started treatment
2.01 Dec 2010, still a little sluggish and taking the dose up just a little more


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My SIL was over 12 when diagnosed and has found that she feels best with a TSH between 1 and 2. My husband suffered with symptoms when he was in range and was treated when he crept over, yet feels unwell if he drops closer to 3.

Renee


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine was normal. 1 point something. all my levels were normal. I had a high amount of thyroid antibodies, that along with my enlarged thyroid got me diagnosed with Hashi's.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My TSH was undetectable when I was diagnosed with Graves. 
Since my thyroid was removed, I have found that I feel terrible with a TSH above 3.


----------

